

San Francisco is imploding - mark_l_watson
http://www.kernelmag.com/comment/column/7440/san-francisco-is-imploding/#

======
JoeAltmaier
Who cares? Entrepreneurs can work someplace else. In face I've worked at a
dozen startups; none were in San Francisco.

~~~
mark_l_watson
I posted this article which is interesting to me since for 15 years we have
lived in a really inexpensive area (mountains of Central Arizona) - a great
environment for life and for work.

For the last few months my wife and I have been staying in Silicon Valley
while I work on a consulting gig. The Bay Area has a lot to offer, but the
whole area is crowded and expensive. Fun to be here for a while though.

~~~
JoeAltmaier
Yeah; I lived there for 10 years. Everybody outside the area conflates
"Silicon Valley" with "San Francisco". There are some startups in 'the city'
(as they like to call themselves); there are thousands of others throughout
the bay area.

